# For Those Over 80



## Tabby Ann (Oct 23, 2022)

That brief span of life after 80 brings a certain amount of knowledge, wisdom, experience and acceptance of mortality that the majority of senior citizens in their 60s and 70s don’t have. The younger seniors cling to the earth and its resources to provide endless life and health although it never does. 

The quality of life in the present can be improved somewhat from the earth and its resources, but there is no magic formula for the future. All are going to die within a statistical age range and the elderly who die in a 5k run are just as dead as those who die in their recliners. After 80, the quality of life becomes more important to the elderly than the longevity, but younger seniors don’t want to hear this. 

They want their elders to exhaust every possible medical, physical, pharmaceutical, diet and exercise resource available to extend life, because the younger seniors can’t face their own mortality. This can be seen in every post inviting comments from octogenarians. Senior citizens under 80 monopolize the thread with idealized promotions of longevity, rather than listening to what the elderly themselves want to do with their remaining years. This post invites octogenarians and older to comment.


----------



## ElCastor (Oct 23, 2022)

Bottom line, at least in my octogenarian case, responsibilities continue to be an important issue. A wife who no longer drives and depends on me for many aspects of her life, and in many ways vice versa of course, and a highly intelligent and sensitive parrot who has lived with us for 46 years and would be greatly distressed without us. Leaving both to fend for themselves is something I dread more than death.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Oct 23, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> Bottom line, at least in my octogenarian case, responsibilities continue to be an important issue. A wife who no longer drives and depends on me for many aspects of her life, and in many ways vice versa of course, and a highly intelligent and sensitive parrot who has lived with us for 46 years and would be greatly distressed without us. Leaving both to fend for themselves is something I dread more than death.


Good reasons for wanting to stay alive as long as possible. Much better than enduring long term pain and isolation in order to accommodate younger seniors fear of mortality. This is the “Seniors Living Alone” forum. Do you live alone and just visit your wife and parrot occasionally?


----------



## Knight (Oct 23, 2022)

Reaching mid 70's was great, more than I expected, now at 81 everyday feels like a gift.  No worries no fear of death just the uncomfortable feeling of knowing my wife of 60 years will suffer a lot emotionally when I begin my dirt nap.  Wanting to make her life as good as possible we've shared how expenses are paid, assured her credit is over 800 & I've written a "manual" of what she needs to know about little things like changing batteries in a remote or the battery backup in the smoke alarm. Listing all our assets so she knows what to do when talking with our Fidelity account manager.

Other less fun stuff like if she should find me dead in my bed, call 911 request EMT's & a police presence to verify I've died of natural causes. Get extra copies of my death certificate for claiming the insurance from my retirement package & conversion of the medical savings account balance. Can't forget those copies for verification for conversion of my MRD's & joint financial accounts.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 23, 2022)

As a member  of the UFO (united flying octogenarians) I relish every day of my life. We recently moved to an apartment overlooking the ocean. Our previous home was in a +55 MHP. I go there now and it is like a ghost town. From my window here I see people walking, bike riding, boats on the ocean, and on clear days, two of the Santa Barbara Channel Islands. 
Life is good.


----------



## ElCastor (Oct 23, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> Good reasons for wanting to stay alive as long as possible. Much better than enduring long term pain and isolation in order to accommodate younger seniors fear of mortality. This is the “Seniors Living Alone” forum. Do you live alone and just visit your wife and parrot occasionally?


“Seniors living alone forum”? No it is not! It is the “Senior Forum”. And no I don’t live alone. I live with and love my wife, the parrot you see to your left, and a cat sleeping against my arm. (-8


----------



## Tabby Ann (Oct 23, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> “Seniors living alone forum”? No it is not! It is the “Senior Forum”. And no I don’t live alone.


Senior Forums is the name of this website. The individual names of the many forums on this website are found under "Forums" in the upper left corner of the dark blue header strip at the top of the page. The "Seniors Living Alone" forum is described as being for those "widowed, divorced or single".


----------



## Jackie23 (Oct 23, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> That brief span of life after 80 brings a certain amount of knowledge, wisdom, experience and acceptance of mortality that the majority of senior citizens in their 60s and 70s don’t have. The younger seniors cling to the earth and its resources to provide endless life and health although it never does.
> 
> The quality of life in the present can be improved somewhat from the earth and its resources, but there is no magic formula for the future. All are going to die within a statistical age range and the elderly who die in a 5k run are just as dead as those who die in their recliners. After 80, the quality of life becomes more important to the elderly than the longevity, but younger seniors don’t want to hear this.
> 
> They want their elders to exhaust every possible medical, physical, pharmaceutical, diet and exercise resource available to extend life, because the younger seniors can’t face their own mortality. This can be seen in every post inviting comments from octogenarians. Senior citizens under 80 monopolize the thread with idealized promotions of longevity, rather than listening to what the elderly themselves want to do with their remaining years. This post invites octogenarians and older to comment.


Well, I'm 81 and have lived along for eleven years now.  I can understand what you are saying although I'm not sure I agree with the younger seniors can't face their own mortality bit.
A day hardly ever passes now that I don't think about my mother and her last years......I was always trying to get her to get out more often and to do this or do that...I now know that she just simply did not feel up to getting out or going to a Christmas party or just out to eat.....most of the time now I'm happier to stay home and be quiet in my comfy chair... and if I do get out, I can't wait to get back home.


----------



## ElCastor (Oct 23, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> Senior Forums is the name of this website. The individual names of the many forums on this website are found under "Forums" in the upper left corner of the dark blue header strip at the top of the page. The "Seniors Living Alone" forum is described as being for those "widowed, divorced or single".


I don‘t want to get too technical, but there is only one Forum, and it is titled Senior Forum. Contained within it are individual topical discussions known as Threads. This Thread is titled “For Those Over 80”. I believe there is at least one Living Alone thread, but this ain’t it.


----------



## Blessed (Oct 23, 2022)

@Tabby Ann , started this new thread under the Living Alone section, it does seem like the correct placement to me.


----------



## Knight (Oct 23, 2022)

Correct placement or not the thread title of  "For Those over 80"  leaves it open to all over  80 for their input.

I didn't look at the category of Living Alone just the thread topic  to reply to. Given the thread of "For Those over 80".
 I think El Castor was right in his explanation.

What is a forum thread? - User Documentationhttps://community.telligent.com › community › what-is...

A forum thread is a conversation. The question (or discussion statement) begins the conversation, and the replies to the thread starters are the responses.

My hope for my input was to possibly alert others to the difficult parts of what a surviving spouse needs to do waaaay prior to the actual sad event.


----------



## Tabby Ann (Oct 23, 2022)

ElCastor said:


> I don‘t want to get too technical, but there is only one Forum, and it is titled Senior Forum. Contained within it are individual topical discussions known as Threads. This Thread is titled “For Those Over 80”. I believe there is at least one Living Alone thread, but this ain’t it.


You may be less confused if you got more technical and followed the format of the website creators instead of making up your own. The name of the website is Senior Forums (plural) not Senior Forum (singular). This name is clearly visible in the blue header at the top of the page. There is not one forum titled Senior Forum. There are many forums on this website and they are listed under Forums in the blue header at the top of the page. If you select “Seniors Living Alone" you will find your posts you have posted here. You have posted in the Seniors Living Alone section.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 23, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> Senior citizens under 80 monopolize the thread with idealized promotions of longevity, rather than listening to what the elderly themselves want to do with their remaining years. This post invites octogenarians and older to comment.


Well, I'm not an octo
And I don't live alone
But
gotta say

I do listen to octos and older
It's a glimpse

I don't see us 'younger' geezers pushing octos to do more
Quite the contrary
I prize anything anybody 80 and over has to say
...and admire their ability to even see the keyboard
Hope my cognizant days are as long


----------



## Tabby Ann (Oct 23, 2022)

Knight said:


> I didn't look at the category of Living Alone just the thread topic to reply to. Given the thread of "For Those over 80".
> I think El Castor was right in his explanation.


I can understand posting in the wrong category but not arguing the name of the website when it is clearly visible in the blue header at the top of the page, nor pretending there is no such Forum as “Singles Living Alone” when it is clearly listed under “Forums” in the header, and selecting it shows all your posts here under that category. This isn’t rocket science.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 23, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> You may be less confused if you got more technical and followed the format of the website creators instead of making up your own


Somebody missed their nap


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 23, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> I can understand posting in the wrong category but not arguing the name of the website when it is clearly visible in the blue header at the top of the page, nor pretending there is no such Forum as “Singles Living Alone” when it is clearly listed under “Forums” in the header, and selecting it shows all your posts here under that category. This isn’t rocket science.


So many of your posts seem to be anger driven toward other sf posters who clearly mean you no harm. There are other octogenarians and I believe at least one individual in  their  nineties who frequent this forum. They don’t seem to find living alone etc as onerous as you, yet some also 

have very challenging health issues to contend with. Still, they enjoy interacting with the different age groups on this site. With respect, If we are so annoying, why are you here? Forum rules dictate we treat each other with respect.


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 23, 2022)

The way I see it is.... there is one Senior Forum even though the website says Forums plural.

Within the forum there are various  titled discussions and within the discussion there are  posts  which we should adhere to and within the posts we can call them threads as started by the original poster.  

This thread is For Those Over 80 which to me says anyone over 80 can post regardless of status.
Just my tuppence worth...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 23, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> Senior Forums is the name of this website. The individual names of the many forums on this website are found under "Forums" in the upper left corner of the dark blue header strip at the top of the page. The "Seniors Living Alone" forum is described as being for those "widowed, divorced or single".


Hmm, @Tabby Ann it could also be for “seniors living alone wanna bees”.  You know-those of us who are just counting the days until they are widowed, divorced, or single again.  And, btw, I am under 80.  Three of my sons died as infants.  I understand mortality very well.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 23, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> I can understand posting in the wrong category but not arguing the name of the website when it is clearly visible in the blue header at the top of the page, nor pretending there is no such Forum as “Singles Living Alone” when it is clearly listed under “Forums” in the header, and selecting it shows all your posts here under that category. This isn’t rocket science.


It could be rocket science.  My mother is 98.  It would be rocket science for her, but she has no clue how to use a computer


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 23, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Well, I'm not an octo
> And I don't live alone
> But
> gotta say
> ...


Well, @Gary O', you obviously have never meet my mother. You would not prize her words


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 23, 2022)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, @Gary O', you obviously have never meet my mother. You would not prize her words


Well, I seem attracted to the aged, and cantankerous
Not those correcting everyone they come in contact with
But, the snide, the sarcastic.....those I admire
If she's any of that.....I think I'd love yer mother

I made a poster in that regard


----------



## ElCastor (Oct 23, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> Senior Forums is the name of this website. The individual names of the many forums on this website are found under "Forums" in the upper left corner of the dark blue header strip at the top of the page. The "Seniors Living Alone" forum is described as being for those "widowed, divorced or single".


Not worth arguing over, but the name of this forum or thread, whichever you prefer, is “For Those Over 80”. If that doesn’t work for you, so be it.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 23, 2022)

Tabby Ann said:


> After 80, the quality of life becomes more important to the elderly than the longevity, but younger seniors don’t want to hear this.


Not sure what motivates you to make this claim, I have several friends in their mid 80s who have an admirable level of quality of life.  I pay attention to what they are doing to maintain that, as I want to be where they are, when I "grow up".  They are my role models.


----------



## Devi (Oct 24, 2022)

These are the Senior Forums — seniorforums.com
Within it are *individual forums*; just click on the white "Forums" tab at the top left to see them.

The first few forums are:
Retirement
Retirement Living
Seniors Living Alone
etc.

And within those forums are individual threads — the initiating thread, followed within the thread by whatever comments might have been posted.


----------



## Chet (Oct 24, 2022)

Semantics aside, I'll be an "octo" in a few months but I don't dwell on it. My philosophy is to just keep moving and don't think about it. I'd rather be hit in the back by a freight train than watching as it comes at me.


----------



## Maywalk (Oct 25, 2022)

Well folks being a Nonagenarian now I take life as it comes. 
I just let the world go by because I am TOO old now to stop it. Not that I would want to. 
I am more than thankful that I have had a good life and still having folks come to me from around the world for tales of what life was like well over 80 years ago. 
It helps to keep my headlights shining and to help me push any pain to the back of my mind, plus having a good belly laugh each day is one of the best tonics to help me keep going. 
I also love my daily  couple of hours playing Scrabble. 
Keep smiling folks.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 25, 2022)

Maywalk said:


> Well folks being a Nonagenarian now I take life as it comes


What a lovely post

Rather refreshing in what rapidly descended into a less than nice thread


----------



## timoc (Oct 25, 2022)

"I get a bit confused sometimes but many of you know that, but it's allowed, anyway, erm, I've forgotten what I was going to ask you......erm"
"Cod and chips please, plenty of salt and vinegar, and a large mug of tea."


----------



## Manatee (Oct 25, 2022)

In 12 years I will be age 100.  My father died with miserable cancer at 65.  My mother at 91 went to bed and never woke up.  I believe she had it right.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 25, 2022)

I do get tired of postings/writings that headline "seniors" and then babble about 50 year olds.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 25, 2022)

I think the *topic* for this is Seniors Living Alone, and anyone can add to the discussion. One does not have to be a Senior living Alone, to post.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 25, 2022)

When I think of an "Aging Rocket Scientist", I think of John Glenn!


----------



## BC Flash (Oct 25, 2022)

timoc said:


> "I get a bit confused sometimes but many of you know that, but it's allowed, anyway, erm, I've forgotten what I was going to ask you......erm"
> "Cod and chips please, plenty of salt and vinegar, and a large mug of tea."


I want to add "I love your sense of humour and outlook!!


----------



## Tabby Ann (Nov 26, 2022)

Shalimar said:


> So many of your posts seem to be anger driven toward other sf posters who clearly mean you no harm. There are other octogenarians and I believe at least one individual in their nineties who frequent this forum. They don’t seem to find living alone etc as onerous as you, yet some also
> 
> have very challenging health issues to contend with. Still, they enjoy interacting with the different age groups on this site. With respect, If we are so annoying, why are you here? Forum rules dictate we treat each other with respect.


My posts have been fact and accuracy driven not anger driven. I have not felt anger when expressing the facts and accuracy. Your post seems anger driven to me with no facts to back up what you say. You cannot point to one post where I’ve said living alone is onerous nor to one saying I find the people on SF annoying. If you are annoyed by my posts you can just skip over them and not read them. You haven’t shown me respect per the forum rules with your unfounded accusations.


----------

